# First made soap, have a look



## sprklngsaphire (Aug 16, 2014)

Finally made my first batches of soap. I was unsure what process I would like so I did both HP and CP. The HP is plain. no color and no scent. The CP is scented with Coconut and lemongrass from BB. my temps for the CP oils were 83 degrees F, Lye was 103, The HP was 100 for oils and the lye was 110. I had a few problems with the stick blender, having never used one before, sometimes it would suction itself to the bottom even though I used the low setting. Also learned never to have the blades above the batter, a few times it spit at me but I got lucky and didn't get splashed.
I do have little bubbles in my soap bars, it passed the zap test, so maybe this is what caused that? I made this on August 2nd. the scented one has now darkened some. Also noticed a few white spots in the soap, wonder if you can see it in the bar I am holding? I have not PH tested these yet, My strips I ordered have not arrived yet. I did try hand washing with the HP unscented one. It bubbles nice, I do notice that the lather feels very nice but after rinsing my skin feels a little dry. Over all I enjoyed making my first batch but will say I was nervous mixing the lye. I am glad my hubby was there with me for moral support, lol. I decided to mix the lye outside at night while my youngest was fast asleep just to be safe.


----------



## Susie (Aug 16, 2014)

*Welcome to the addiction!*

If it passed the zap test, there is no need to pH test it.  It will need 4-6 week  cure, though, for both HP and CP.

Congratulations!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Aug 16, 2014)

Congratulations!  Lovely, simple, clean that's my favorite kind!
It will all give easier now!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 16, 2014)

You did a beautiful job! I am impressed for your first soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 16, 2014)

Your HP looks really smooth, good job. Are the white spots only in the HP? If so, then its probably just bits of dried out soap.


----------



## godschild (Aug 16, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## kikajess (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow! Success!


----------



## Kittie (Aug 16, 2014)

Very lovely soaps!  I like them simple too. You were quite adventuresome first time out too . You and hubby must have enjoyed yourselves with all that great soapy therapy! Even my DH, gets interested in my soaps, asks questions etc. First time I mixed lye, got a good stinky whiff of it, but now I lean back and just do it. 
You're probably already addicted...it happens to us all...it's a good thing.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 16, 2014)

Beautiful and simple, just how I like it. Very nice! I also mix my lye outside after the kid security gate is in place so no one can get near me.


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 16, 2014)

The bubbles would be caused probably by the lifted stick blender mixing in extra air.  Don't worry about using test strips, they aren't very reliable.  Most experienced soapers would likely tell you to zap test with your tongue.  If it's safe, it won't "snap" on your tongue, but will instead just taste soapy. Looks good!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 17, 2014)

Excellent job! You did terrific for your first soap. I can honestly say my first weren't very pretty, lol. Love your crinkle cuts too. Great job! This is the beginning of a passionate, long love affair.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 17, 2014)

Congrats!!!! Looks great!


----------

